# Bow Electronics??? Do it or NO?



## mattmass (May 15, 2020)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum! I have an xpress 185 skiff and I love it! it rides like a dream and fishes great! however, I do a good bit of freshwater/ bass fishing out of it as well. I am used to having electronics on the bow of the boat and wondering if any of ya'll have added electronics on your bow?? If so, do you have any pictures of how you mounted it? I have a Lowrance HDS Carbon 7 on the console and have recently purchased an hds 7 to add to the bow, I just plan to run it off of the rear transducer, to avoid having to rig up a transducer on my terrova. Thanks in advance for any pictures or advice on mounting!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Do they have Bluetooth? Elite ti2’s let you connect two units wirelessly, so the only wire will be power.


----------

